
Qutebrowswer: Browser with Vim-like UI - tangue
http://www.qutebrowser.org/
======
dmix
Is it me or is Qutebrower difficult to configure? Trying to change the fonts
on Linux is an exercise in sanity.

That being said, I've managed to switch to it from Chromium on Linux
successfully. It's definitely the best of the vim-style browsers even superior
cVim extension for chrome, which is close but naturally limited (for example,
extensions don't load on chrome:// urls so I can't edit settings or scroll
naturally without a mouse).

~~~
The-Compiler
Could you elaborate a bit? I'm not particularly proud of the current config
system, but I'm guessing what gave you trouble is more that handling fonts
with Qt is an exercise in sanity... ;)

------
cdalsass
Isn't this just Lynx?

~~~
The-Compiler
Have you looked at the screenshots? It's graphical, so, no.

